# New table, new problems!!!



## Chance93 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Another picture*

Here is a picture of the table. Again, sorry for the quality. It's a bit dark since I took these late this night.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Actually, that is a very nice table. I like the colors and I think your going to have more options on making it all match.

Your bigger issue is that you said your going to 'stain' your cabinets. Your only reasonable option for those cabinets if you keep them is paint. The labor necessary to strip them down so you can stain them is more labor than you will ever want to exert.

If you want stain....just buy new cabinets. If you want to keep what you have....paint.

But an even bigger issue is what you have for a counter top. I'm willing to bet your exiting counter top is not going to match much of anything you want to do.

And....those are really good looking chairs......and if you want to change things around now and then....table clothes. The greatest invention for changing looks and hiding ugly tables.


----------



## Chance93 (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the great advice, I'm going to trust you and paint them for sure. Now it's just choosing the right color. Any suggestions?

And yes, your right the counters are going to pose a major problem. Currently they are a "laminate-like" beige and cream. I hope to replace them in the near future, but want to take this kitchen one baby step at a time LOL


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

We just did ours an off white with dark hardware and we love it. Our counter tops are similar to that table top, so you can see how it might go together.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That looks great cabin crisis. Clean and fresh looking.


----------



## CabinCrisis (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks. Saved a fortune by painting rather than replacing.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

I like the color of your table, changing color is a better option than replacing them, you can select some off white or creamish color.


----------

